# Greek, Italian, Polish: Valentines Day



## sodawater

hey everyone, would it be ok if some please translated the following sentence in english into italian, greek, and polish. thankyou.

One rose for every day that we have been together. Happy Valentines day beautiful!


----------



## Zanos

Ένα τριαντάφυλλο για κάθε μέρα που ήμασταν μαζί.Happy Valentines day όμορφε(masc)/όμορφη(fem)!


----------



## sodawater

thankyou very much zanos!!


----------



## effebi80

In Italian you can say: 
Una rosa per ogni giorno che siamo stati insieme. Buon San Valentino bellissima. If 'beautiful' is referred to a woman.You can also end the sentence with 'amore mio' (my love) or 'tesoro' (honey) that are both valid choices for men and women.
Ciao from Tuscany! http://forum.wordreference.com/images/icons/icon7.gif
P.S.: this is my first post!http://forum.wordreference.com/images/icons/icon6.gif


----------



## Whodunit

sodawater said:
			
		

> thankyou very much zanos!!


 
I'm sure you will get more replies if you ask in the specific forums. We have the Slavic forum for Polish and an Italian forum. 

Good luck.


----------

